# Epi Dot vs Gibson ES335



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

In my quest to get an authentic Gibson LP, I've come across a few ES335's. I've come to the conclusion that I would almost rather get a 335. It's a toss up. I currently have a Korean made 1998 Epiphone Dot loaded with SD59's. Sounds awesome for my needs...so does my Epi LP for that matter. But... how often does ones better half agree with a major purchase like a $2000-$3000 guitar??....In my house not too often. Those of you in my position will understand. Those who aren't, will likely know someday.

Anyways, I was just wondering if I will likely notice a huge difference in tone or playability between the Epi and the Gibby. I'm asking in part due to vasthorizon's comparison test. I was kinda surprised (I chose #3 as the best sounding)

I would run over to my local L&M to try one but I've been working non-stop for what seems like forever and can't seem to find the time to get there when they are open. $2000-3000 is a lot of money to spend on something that may only be marginally better sounding or playing. Having said that, I have to admit that I do have a little headstock envy.

So let's hear some opinions please.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

I can see how this thread is going to be fun...I can just feel it coming.

I can understand why you would like to act fast...just in case this turns out to be a "limited time offer" from your better half's perspective. 

I'm a huge 335 fan. However, I can't see myself ever spending that on piece of gear (amp or guitar)...but that is just me. I certainly don't disagree with it at all.

Just to throw another curve at you, I recently tried a Gibby 335 and an Ibanez Scofield signature model 335 (same amp) and the Scofield blew the Gibson away IMHO. The Scofield was about $2300.00 (plus taxes) IIRC. Not the headstock you are looking for, but a VERY nice axe.

Best of luck in getting your 335

.....SOON 9kkhhd

Cheers

Dave


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

2 more curves. Heritage and Yamaha. Find a used 80's SA2000 for around $1000 and you'll never look back. Heritage 535 is much lighter and a slightly different vibe but also a killer guitar. Used usally around $1400 - $1800.

Having said that you may need to strike while the iron is hot.


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

Maybe I'm wrong but for that price go to see a luthier like Brian Monty! I'm pretty sure you can get something way better for the same price and it'll be a unique piece of art and sound!


----------



## AGP1 (Jun 18, 2008)

davetcan said:


> ..................


----------



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

Thanks for the input so far guys. I managed to squeeze in a 15 min trip to L&M tonight and tried out an ES335 (for $3399). Felt just like my Epi Dot. Then I tried out the ES339 ($2299). Way chunkier neck. Nice feel to it. Kinda bright though - to be expected. I didn't plug either of them in, I was just looking at the feel of the necks and their general acoustic qualities. I gotta say I was not that impressed considering the prices. What's with the $1100 price difference between the 335 and 339. Holy cow!

AGP1: I love Yamaha guitars. I went searching for a dual humbucker solid body a few years ago and the Yamaha AES620 just completely blew away the competition at that price point. Matter of fact, I bet it would give a Gibson LP a run for the money. Very well built guitar. I just wish I would have chosen a nicer color.


----------



## CocoTone (Jan 22, 2006)

I found a new faded series 335 and got it for 1750 brand new. Two hours with some fine polish, light weight locking tailpiece, ABR-1 bridge with post conversion, 500 k pots and caps, some sexy knobs, and presto! Who needs a Les Paul?

CT.


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

really nice guitar, cocotone!


----------



## pickslide (May 9, 2006)

Ti-Ron said:


> Maybe I'm wrong but for that price go to see a luthier like Brian Monty! I'm pretty sure you can get something way better for the same price and it'll be a unique piece of art and sound!


Brian Monty is amazing, but his 335's cost over $3500, just so you know. I would love to have one of those myself one day.


----------



## CocoTone (Jan 22, 2006)

Ti-Ron said:


> really nice guitar, cocotone!


Thankyou!

CT.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

CocoTone said:


> I found a new faded series 335 and got it for 1750 brand new. Two hours with some fine polish, light weight locking tailpiece, ABR-1 bridge with post conversion, 500 k pots and caps, some sexy knobs, and presto! Who needs a Les Paul?
> 
> CT.


There's something about a red 335 :bow::bow:

I've got enough guitars
I've got enough guitars
I've got enough guitars
I've got enough guitars
I've got enough guitars


It's not working, damn.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

davetcan said:


> There's something about a red 335 :bow::bow:
> 
> I've got enough guitars
> I've got enough guitars
> ...


I hear ya on that. There is a 70's Epi body on ebay..... must resist .... red... ok I have been outbid ....9kkhhd


----------



## Rossi46 (Apr 4, 2009)

I might be inclined to get an Epi and upgrade Pups/Electronics, much cheaper, and probably something you would have done with the Gibby anyways.


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

I've been loving my Epi Dot for a long time now. I've tried a couple 335s in stores, but can't speak for a direct comparison. As far as memory serves, the difference did not warrant $2000 I didn't have. If money were no object, sure I'd drop the fat bones on a real Gibby, but the way my guitar is set up and with the part I've used, I would say with all honesty that my axe is 80-85% of a really outstanding Gibson 335, and maybe 90-95% of a so-so one.

I'm thinking of renting a 335 for a month just to have one at home I can toy with so I can see for myself what the actual difference is, but then you have to deal with the hit-and-miss quality of rental guitars.


----------



## Bevo (Nov 24, 2006)

At my office we have a fellow who is a Pro Jazz player getting paid to play each weekend.

He is the most anal person when it comes to guitars and he wanted a 335, long story short he picked up a new Hagstrom Viking and is very happy.

Just adding another to the fire..
Bev


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

I tried a Viking recently--I liked it--and as it was used the price was great--but I wasn't happy with the bridge pickup. I considered getting it & replacing the pickup(s) and I still would have got a great price--but I found something else I liked better (Although I bought a full hollow body--so it's not another suggestion for this thread.)


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

get a custom guitar if you want the best. if you want an "authentic" ES-335, get the gibson.


----------



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

I've been considering a Viking as well. Nice looking guitars. I'll have to try one out. I'm concerned with the neck being too thin though. Saw Colin James playing one in concert a couple of years ago, sounded fantastic. 



Bevo said:


> At my office we have a fellow who is a Pro Jazz player getting paid to play each weekend.
> 
> He is the most anal person when it comes to guitars and he wanted a 335, long story short he picked up a new Hagstrom Viking and is very happy.
> 
> ...


----------



## bryguy9 (Jul 13, 2007)

How about this:

Hard to try before you buy, but they'll send it to you for 10 days.

Carvin SH550/SH575.

https://www.carvinguitars.com/catalog/guitars/index.php?model=sh550

Real carved top, not laminated like a 335. Some nice options for tweaking it to be your girl.

B:smilie_flagge17:


----------



## ennKay (Mar 3, 2009)

i just finished my hollow body buying adventure, and i will tell you that if you are patient you will find some very good used deals on various 335 type guitars. a much better bang for the buck.

(unless you're left handed )

i've seen some great prices on used gibsons... seems that only the vintage ones are really going for top dollar. also eastman - made in asia but solid carved top and back. quite well regarded for the price. beautiful finishes. heritage is another one where the odd used one pops up for a great price.

i had a quote from brian monty and wish i'd had the money. for what you are getting it is a huge bargain... a hand-made guitar for under 3000 dollars, i don't know how he does it.

this was my first foray into hollow bodies, so i decided to just get something at an introductory price and see where it takes me. i ended up with a hagstrom viking deluxe, and i am so far quite pleased with it. the neck is small, so depending on your preference it might not be comfortable. i'm coming from a long strat history so for me it was instantly familiar. pickups aren't bad at all, i'm still playing around to find my sound, but i've done two shows with it and i'm confident that the sound is in there. 

it was a lot of guitar for the money, although i wouldn't put it into gibson or heritage territory.

edit: apparently the epiphone elites are made in japan and are a cut above the regular epis... somewhere between an epi and a gibby. you might find happiness there :smile:


----------



## meatboard (Apr 5, 2009)

If I had the money I would talk to Brian Monty. He has been building for 30 years and has a reputation for doing excellent work. I would see it as an investment .


----------



## Evilmusician (Apr 13, 2007)

Here's my Fix and I couldn't be happier! Still wanna redo the wiring and replace pups though! HB-35


----------



## Spikezone (Feb 2, 2006)

Here's my '335', a Yamaha SA500, $499 brand new with case. Slightly different in shape, but after buying this and using it LOTS (bone stock!), I realized that maybe I didn't need a 335 after all.










-Mikey


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

that's $500 new you say, hm... any other finish options?


----------



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

Spikezone said:


> Here's my '335', a Yamaha SA500, $499 brand new with case. Slightly different in shape, but after buying this and using it LOTS (bone stock!), I realized that maybe I didn't need a 335 after all.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


VERY nice. $500??? Where'd you get it?


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Okay, just because I'm curious and because I too crave the meaty tone of a 335, do people have any experience with either these guitars - http://store.guitarfetish.com/xvsehoflmaal.html - or with the Vox Virage ( http://www.voxvirage.com/ ) ?


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

mhammer said:


> Okay, just because I'm curious and because I too crave the meaty tone of a 335, do people have any experience with either these guitars - http://store.guitarfetish.com/xvsehoflmaal.html - or with the Vox Virage ( http://www.voxvirage.com/ ) ?


I haven't tried either, but I've been loving the look of that Vox Virage since I first saw it. I've yet to see one in stores though.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

I gather the pickups are a close cousin of the Duncan P-rails.


----------



## Spikezone (Feb 2, 2006)

Stratin2traynor said:


> VERY nice. $500??? Where'd you get it?


I bought it at L&M last summer. Don't know if it's a current model or not at this point, but I remember it came in at least a sunburst option as well.
-Mikey


----------



## Duster (Dec 28, 2007)

Spikezone said:


> Here's my '335', a Yamaha SA500, $499 brand new with case. Slightly different in shape, but after buying this and using it LOTS (bone stock!), I realized that maybe I didn't need a 335 after all.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Do they make that in a lefty??? Doesn't look like it, from the Yamaha site. I like the "f" holes. More like "L" holes! Sharp.

The only thing is, for me, this type of guitar really has to have block inlay position markers. I know I'm a shallow individual, but it just seems absolutely necessary.

--- D


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

That's my SA2000 over on the right. It's an '84 and I paid about $900 US a couple of years ago.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

I'll take the LP and the 3TS tele to go, please


----------



## BrianA (Mar 1, 2009)

*Or... if you'd like a lighter, smaller ES335*

I've had the Dot EPI and a 335, but the ES339 is the one I'm keeping:


----------



## BrianA (Mar 1, 2009)

*slightly off topic..*

Dave,

Which model is that incredibly tasty looking Ibanez semi-hollow second in from the right in your pic?

Brian


----------



## Spikezone (Feb 2, 2006)

BrianA said:


> I've had the Dot EPI and a 335, but the ES339 is the one I'm keeping:


339's are beautiful guitars, for sure, and nice to play! And quite a reasonable price for a guitar built in the Gibson custom shop.
-Mikey


----------



## BrianA (Mar 1, 2009)

Thanks Mikey,

But in fairness to any unsuspecting buyers, Gibson's track record for quality control on these 'custom shop' guitars has been pretty poor. This particular one was not without issues when i bought it... but they were small and I knew what they were and there was more right with it than wrong, so I pulled the trigger and took care of it's problems myself.

B


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

BrianA said:


> Dave,
> 
> Which model is that incredibly tasty looking Ibanez semi-hollow second in from the right in your pic?
> 
> Brian


Isn't that his Yamaha SA2000 ?

It does look like the Ibanez Scofield model at a quick glance. (IMHO)

Dave


----------



## BrianA (Mar 1, 2009)

DOH! I am a muppet. kqoct



greco said:


> Isn't that his Yamaha SA2000 ?
> 
> It does look like the Ibanez Scofield model at a quick glance. (IMHO)
> 
> Dave


----------



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

Tried a Hagstrom Viking today. Beautiful looking guitar, but I found it to be a little too bright for me. Plus I wasn't crazy about the fretboard either. NEXT! 

Can't seem to find a Yamaha SA500 anywhere...


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

BrianA said:


> DOH! I am a muppet. kqoct


Dammit all I didn't get to answer :smile:

Yes that is the SA2000 and it's a beautiful sounding and playing guitar. I'd highly recommend one of these if you can find one. This one is 25 yrs old but still looks pretty good. This was just after a shot of polish.

btw that 339 is stunning.kksjur


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Stratin2traynor said:


> Tried a Hagstrom Viking today. Beautiful looking guitar, but I found it to be a little too bright for me. Plus I wasn't crazy about the fretboard either. NEXT!
> 
> Can't seem to find a Yamaha SA500 anywhere...


http://www.elderly.com/items/40U-3066.htm

http://cgi.ebay.com/Yamaha-SA2000-S...temQQimsxZ20090406?IMSfp=TL090406153002r12143

http://www.usedvictoria.com/classified-ad/7522316


----------

